# lighting



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Hello, I'm on the college student budget, and I was wondering what the best/cheapest lighting system I'd need to grow coral line algea?

I'm setting up a fowlr tank and do not plan on keeping any type of coral. I will be keeping some invert's and maybe an anemone.

If you know a place that sells them please post.

Thanks


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Go with T5
http://www.naturallighting.com/web/shop.php


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mauls said:


> Hello, I'm on the college student budget, and I was wondering what the best/cheapest lighting system I'd need to grow coral line algea?
> 
> I'm setting up a fowlr tank and do not plan on keeping any type of coral. I will be keeping some invert's and maybe an anemone.
> 
> ...


if your planning on an anenome then you will need atleast t5 and id say atleast 4 bulbs which wont be cheap..

cheap and marine tanks do not belong in teh same sentence..

best bet for budget is look for used equiptment..

what size tank and what are the rest of youyr plans??

just a rough figure including rock sand lighting basic filter to set things up "properly" figure 30 - 50 bucks a gallon..


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Hello, I'm on the college student budget, and I was wondering what the best/cheapest lighting system I'd need to grow coral line algea?
> 
> I'm setting up a fowlr tank and do not plan on keeping any type of coral. I will be keeping some invert's and maybe an anemone.
> 
> ...


if your planning on an anenome then you will need atleast t5 and id say atleast 4 bulbs which wont be cheap..

cheap and marine tanks do not belong in teh same sentence..

best bet for budget is look for used equiptment..

what size tank and what are the rest of youyr plans??

just a rough figure including rock sand lighting basic filter to set things up "properly" figure 30 - 50 bucks a gallon..
[/quote]

Well what I ment by cheap, is, what is the minimum that I can get by with.







I know these things take some money, I ran a 40gal marine tank a few years ago and even that racked up some $$

I'm running a 75 gallon, going to provide anywhere from 40 - 80lbs of live rock, live sand bottom. Mostly tangs, and a few clowns, and inverts

Edit:

Found this on ebay, is it all I need? What do you think?

light


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

mauls said:


> Hello, I'm on the college student budget, and I was wondering what the best/cheapest lighting system I'd need to grow coral line algea?
> 
> I'm setting up a fowlr tank and do not plan on keeping any type of coral. I will be keeping some invert's and maybe an anemone.
> 
> ...


if your planning on an anenome then you will need atleast t5 and id say atleast 4 bulbs which wont be cheap..

cheap and marine tanks do not belong in teh same sentence..

best bet for budget is look for used equiptment..

what size tank and what are the rest of youyr plans??

just a rough figure including rock sand lighting basic filter to set things up "properly" figure 30 - 50 bucks a gallon..
[/quote]

Well what I ment by cheap, is, what is the minimum that I can get by with.







I know these things take some money, I ran a 40gal marine tank a few years ago and even that racked up some $$

I'm running a 75 gallon, going to provide anywhere from 40 - 80lbs of live rock, live sand bottom. Mostly tangs, and a few clowns, and inverts

Edit:

Found this on ebay, is it all I need? What do you think?

light
[/quote]

link takes me to your "my ebay".

"tangs"???? i would say maybe one or two tangs in a 75 and only a few species should go in a 75 and even then not a great idea.

75 is going to need some good lighting to keep a healthy anenome..


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Fixed link

light

I was hoping for 2 yellow tangs, and a blue hippo


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

not the best t5 fixture ive seen, without individule reflectors your hardly getting the full potential of the technology.. look a lot like teh coralife compact florecent fixture casing with a retrofit..

im not going to endorse any tang but you will do what you want so good luck..


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Well you think that will be enough to grow some coral line algea? I can always avoid the anemome and cut back on the tangs, but I would atleast like to have 1


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

here was another thread like this

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=169171

the lighting suggested would exactly apply to the 75 but there are alot of other points made to answer your questions about coraline


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks for the help, I've narrowed it down and I'm going with the

Coralife 48" delux light

Coralife 48"


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

i just upgraded from that fixture i have it sitting out in my garage its a nice setup but i dont know if i wanna keep it for my 150g thats sitting out in the garage as well, all the bulbs are brand new just replaced them not too long ago, let me know i'll prolly let go of mine if u want it, could ship but when i had it shipped here 2 bulbs broke so i just replaced all of them and tossed the old ones, but i could package it a lil better tho. hope i can help u out
wally


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

heres the pix


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

yep not bad for a fish only tank...anemones won't do so hot though.

IMO, you can have a tang in your tank...make sure you keep notice as to how big they get. A yellow, kole, tomini, scopas...how all stay relatively small and work in your tank. Pick one, not all. lol.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jasert39 said:


> yep not bad for a fish only tank...anemones won't do so hot though.
> 
> IMO, you can have a tang in your tank...make sure you keep notice as to how big they get. A yellow, kole, tomini, scopas...how all stay relatively small and work in your tank. Pick one, not all. lol.


fully agree. hipppo is a big no no


----------

